# instalacja na virtualbox z gnome - Proszę o pomoc

## Oniryczny

Witam!

chcę zainstalować gentoo

na początek na virtualboxie

czytam manuala i mnie to przeraża

jak ustawić właściwie flagi USE w /etc/make.conf? bo chyba to definiuje całą resztę...

czy muszę wpisywać wszystko czy jest jakiś default?

----------

## lsdudi

to zalezy co chcesz uzyskac.

w pracy man  win7->virtualbox-> gentoo

poza instalacją dodatków 'app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions' ustawieniem VIDEO_CARDS='virtulbox'

instalacja sie niczym nie różni (a i bez tego bedzie chodzić)

do make.conf faktycznie jest default ale według mnie każdy powinien wypracować własny plik

----------

## Oniryczny

no to wiem

ale na każdej stronie jaką oglądałem są inne opcje w make.conf i nie wiem co faktycznie użyć a czego nie

atm mam postawione jajo (genkernel nie dał rady i zrobiłem ręcznie wg http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest), gdm startuje ale gnome już nie i po raz n-ty je kompiluje na nowo poprawiając make'a

```

#-----------------------------

XUSE="truetype X new-login xorg xscreensaver xv xcomposite xinerama opengl aiglx"

IMAGEUSE="jpeg gif tiff png svg pdf"

MEDIAUSE="alsa mad vidix asf win32codecs dvd mp4 aac x264 xvid nsplugin mp3 real gstreamer"

GENERAL="samba java bzip2 symlink sqlite spell xml"

SYSTEM="hal fam dbus aoss threads"

NOTUSE="-arts -qt4 -ipv6"

KDEUSE="-kde -qt3"

GNOMEUSE="gtk cairo glitz gnome firefox"

USE="${NOTUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${GENERAL} ${IMAGEUSE} ${XUSE} ${KDEUSE} ${MEDIAUSE} ${GNOMEUSE}"

#------------------------------
```

----------

## stemer

A spróbuj z "-fam -hal" bo na chwilę obecną to już są starocie.

----------

## Oniryczny

ale w którym miejscu dopisać te dwa wykluczenia?

jakiś default do tego USE by się przydał...

jedna standardowa konfiguracja i recompilation

----------

## Bialy

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> ale w którym miejscu dopisać te dwa wykluczenia?
> 
> jakiś default do tego USE by się przydał...
> 
> jedna standardowa konfiguracja i recompilation

 

Przecież jest taki default.

Jest w nim wyjaśnione wszystko wraz z 'pokojem wykluczeń'  :Wink: 

----------

## Oniryczny

```

--autounmask-write
```

z tym przełącznikiem mi się gnome skompilował i jakoś działa

to jest manual ale on nic nie wskazuje co tam być musi co być powinno a czego nie trzeba... nie przemawia on do mnie    :Sad: 

GNOME działa gdm startuje sam (wciąż po angielsku mimo iż ustawiłem Polski na default) ale nie działa dźwięk

----------

## Bialy

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> to jest manual ale on nic nie wskazuje co tam być musi co być powinno a czego nie trzeba... nie przemawia on do mnie   
> 
> GNOME działa gdm startuje sam (wciąż po angielsku mimo iż ustawiłem Polski na default) ale nie działa dźwięk

 Jak do Ciebie manual nie przemawia, to jak chcesz by przemówił system?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oniryczny

poprawiłem flagi i chyba jest nieco lepiej    :Embarassed: 

EDIT

trochę mnie mylą te kolory flag USE ale po zmianie na obecna GNOME chodzi bardziej płynnie   :Smile: 

```

USE="a52 aac acpi alsa branding cairo cdr crashreporter dbus dts dvd dvdr

emboss encode exceptions exif fam firefox flac gif glib gpm gtk hal iconv

ipc jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg opengl pango

pdf png ppds qt3support qt4 sdl spell sqlite ssl startup-notification svg

threads tiff truetype vorbis unicode usb webm X xcb x264 xml xlrunner xv

xvid"
```

----------

## Oniryczny

nie mogę natomiast sprawić by działała java  :Sad: 

```

USE="a52 aac acpi alsa branding cairo cdr crashreporter dbus dts dvd dvdr

emboss encode exceptions exif fam firefox flac gif glib gpm gtk hal iconv

ipc jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng mp3 mp4 mpeg nsplugin ogg opengl

pango pdf png ppds qt3support qt4 sdl spell sqlite ssl startup-notification

svg threads tiff truetype vorbis unicode usb webm X xcb x264 xml xlrunner

xv xvid"
```

----------

## Pryka

Co przez to rozumiesz? Gdzie Ci nie działa? I do czego chcesz jej używać?

----------

## Oniryczny

chcę używać do czegokolwiek... np czat czy kurnik

jak otwieram daną stronę to jest po prostu białe puste miejsce tam gdzie aplikacje javy być powinny

jak przećwiczę ten system na vboxie to go postawię jako system fizyczny... więc chcę by był funkcjonalny

----------

## Pryka

Nie masz flagi java w /etc/make.conf Nie pamiętam czy ona jest jakoś specjalnie konieczna, ale dobrze by było ją dodać.

Pokaż:

```
eselect java-nsplugin list
```

i to:

```
qlist sun-jdk icedtea -IvU
```

ps. Wywal flagę HAL ona już nawet nie istnieje  :Razz:  W ogóle zainstaluj sobie program ufed odpalasz go potem z konsoli jako root i masz dostęp do wszystkich aktualnych flag razem z opisami do czego służą, możesz je sobie tam włączać i wyłączać oczywiście. A i jeszcze jedno nie przeraź się bo jest tego... trochę  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oniryczny

```
nsplugin
```

to mam dodane ze względu na javę  :Embarassed: 

```

gentoo syndis # eselect java-nsplugin list

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   icedtea6-bin  current
```

```

gentoo syndis # qlist sin-jdk icedtea -IvU

dev-java/icedtea-bin-1.10.4 (X alsa nsplugin)
```

----------

## Pryka

Wiem, widziałem tą flaga, ale ona determinuje tylko to czy będzie dostępna wtyczka dla przeglądarki.

Może icedtea-bin ma jakiś problem nie wiem, czemu nie używasz normalnej javy? Dodaje USE java i zainstaluj dev-java/sun-jdk

Potem zdefiniuj za pomocą eselect java-nsplugin że chcesz używać sun-jdk zamiast icedtea.Last edited by Pryka on Thu Dec 08, 2011 7:30 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Oniryczny

ale dlaczego jdk a nie jre ?

----------

## Pryka

Przyda Ci się javac do kompilacji niektórych aplikacji. W jre go nie ma

----------

## Oniryczny

no to kompiluje...

(lol nie mam polskich znakow  :Sad:  )

EDIT

po dodaniu Flagi java

gdy wpisalem

```

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

widze ze zamiast FF 7.0.1 kompiluje FF 3.6.20

----------

## Pryka

Może dlatego, że ebuild z 3.6.20 ma flagę java, a 7.0.1 już nie chociaż nie wiem co to w ogóle ma do rzeczy, jakaś zależność pewnie głupkowata jest. U mnie to nie przeszkadza i mam 8 zainstalowane która też nie ma USE java.

Nie wiem czemu tak jest, może jakaś inna mądra głowa odpowie na to pytanie. A Tymczasowo wywal znowu tą flagę i zainstaluj sun-jdk. Dalej wiesz co masz robić.

ps. Wcześniej miałeś FF 7?

----------

## Oniryczny

jestem na 7.0.1 wiec mam ja wciaz

```

gentoo syndis # emerge dev-java/sun-jdk

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ~] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29-r1  USE="X alsa nsplugin -derby -doc -examples -jce" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by dev-java/sun-jdk (argument)

>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29-r1 ~x86

The following license changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by dev-java/sun-jdk (argument)

>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29-r1 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).
```

wtf?

----------

## Pryka

Czytałeś w ogóle manuala? Ta jest wszystko dokładnie napisane...

```
echo "dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

I dodaj taki wpis do /etc/make.conf

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"
```

I teraz jeszcze raz spróbuj zainstalować sun-jdk

----------

## Oniryczny

```

gentoo syndis # emerge dev-java/sun-jdk

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29

!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29/temp/build.log'

 * Due to Oracle no longer providing the distro-friendly DLJ bundles, the package has become fetch restricted again.

 * Alternatives are switching to dev-java/icedtea-bin:6 or the source-based dev-java/icedtea:6

 * Please download jdk-6u29-linux-i586.bin from:

 * http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u29-download-513648.html

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.29/temp/build.log'
```

a jhak chce to odczytac to permission denied

----------

## Pryka

A to czytałeś? System sam Ci mówi co powinieneś zrobić:

```
 * Due to Oracle no longer providing the distro-friendly DLJ bundles, the package has become fetch restricted again.

 * Alternatives are switching to dev-java/icedtea-bin:6 or the source-based dev-java/icedtea:6

 * Please download jdk-6u29-linux-i586.bin from:

 * http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u29-download-513648.html 
```

----------

## Oniryczny

a co mialo dac to 'echo'?

zakladam ze czegos jednak nie doczytalem  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pryka

echo - wyświetliło tekst na konsoli 

>> - przekierowały go do pliku package.keywords

Równie dobrze mogłeś ręcznie edytować ten plik i dopisać sobie do niego dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86, ale tak jest po prostu szybciej i wygodniej. Samo w sobie echo nic tutaj nie dało. To co zadziałało to wpis w package.keywords

PS. CZYTAJ!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## Oniryczny

javacc czy xjavac mi się przyda?

----------

## Pryka

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> javacc czy xjavac mi sie przyda?

 

Sam masz zainstalować tylko sun-jdk on sobie dociągnie to co mu będzie potrzebne. Mówiłem o javac który jest częścią jdk nie zainstalujesz go oddzielnie.

----------

## Oniryczny

ahaaa...

no teraz rozumiem

spróbuję zainstalować (polski już mam tylko wszystko podkreśla  :Razz:  )

zainstalowałem javę i działa   :Smile: 

----------

## Oniryczny

```

gentoo syndis # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/kbuild-0.1.9998_pre20110817 [0.1.5_p2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.4 [4.0.12]

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.4-r1 [4.0.12]

[blocks B      ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox ("x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox" is blocking app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.4-r1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.0.12::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox required by @selected

    x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox required by (x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10::gentoo, installed)

  (app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

 :Sad: 

wg manuala albo olać albo odinstalować pakiet blokujący

chyba oleję...

----------

## Pryka

Zmaskuj na razie virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.4-r1 i tyle   :Wink: 

----------

## Oniryczny

```
--autounmask
```

 ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pryka

```
echo "=virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.4-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Tu jest opisane:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## Oniryczny

nie pokazuje już tego do instalacji...

----------

## Pryka

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> nie pokazuje już tego do instalacji...

 

No i dobrze, olej to na razie. Chodzi o to, żeby nie blokowało Ci aktualizacji.

----------

## Oniryczny

no właśnie zdziwko bo nie zrobiłem echo a on sam przestał wywalać błąd...

----------

## Pryka

A zrobiłeś --sync? Jak tak to masz prawdopodobną odpowiedź.

Albo ręcznie zainstalowałeś coś co wyklucza ten pakiet.

----------

## Oniryczny

tak

```

# emerge --sync && emerge -uDN
```

----------

## Pryka

No to jak wszystko już wyjaśnione i rozwiązane to dodaj [SOLVED] na nazwy tematu.

----------

## Oniryczny

chyba, że wyjdą kolejne problemy   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pryka

Kolejne problemy raczej już w nowym temacie, bo gnome chyba załatwiony już.

BTW. przenieś to [SOLVED] na początek będzie lepiej widać.

----------

## Oniryczny

```

# emerge --sync && emergr -uDN
```

nie wywala błędu

ale

```

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

wywala ów błąd...

----------

## Pryka

ów czyli jaki?

----------

## Oniryczny

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6896502.html#6896502

----------

## Pryka

Już Ci napisałem co z tym zrobić, powiedziałeś że po --sync przeszło. Więc cofnij się do posta w którym masz wyjaśnione.

----------

## Oniryczny

jedna komenda nie daje błędu a druga daje... tak ma być?    :Shocked: 

udało mi się wreszcie spolszczyć GDMa   :Very Happy: 

----------

